# A few of my pics on Hauntpics.com



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

ronhurst, how did you get your ghost more 3d. Mine looks 2d. and I am not talking about bra size either.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

I just followed the directions on Phatasmechanics.com for drapping the cheesecloth. I thought she looked a little flat when I was done so I layered a couple more full length layers of cheese cloth to her. I cut the first one a little shorter than the second one and glued them to the back of the neck. I also used wadded up the cloth before I did the hair to make it kinda wavy. Post a pic and lets see what you got there.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Sure, make me post my sick ghost. Here they are. Help ronhurst! And ignor my messy table full of Halloween projects. I'm going to mettings for building too many Halloween projects.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

By the way do you know of any good way to make the hands?


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

You just need a little more material. Look @ this pic and see how I layered the cheesecloth.

http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-940

I got pics on here that shows how I done mine step by step. If I didn't get the right look I was hoping for I added more cloth. Here are my step by step photos:

http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10060

If you notice I didn't use hands on my ghost. I dont think they are needed.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh by the way. Your ghost dont look bad at all. It looks pretty much like mine when I had the same amount of cheesecloth on mine as you do in your pic.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you very much, I will try that.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your FCG, she's turning out nice!

A cheap way to add hands if you want them.....
I went to Target and bought a pair of kids costume cloves they were all black with a rubber bone hand on the top to look like a skeleton. The gloves were no more than $5. The rubber part peels off pretty easy and I just poked a whole in the top of each one and attached them to the ends of the hanger arms.
They turned out really well, even glowed under the blacklight.....unfortunately I didn't take any pics of just the hands. Good Luck!




http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

LHallow, was this a special Halloween item? I have not looked at Target, but I couldn't find them at Wal-mart(AKA Wally World) Anyway, thank you. 

I hope you didn't notice my messy prop table.(AKA Kitchen Table) My wife wants to kill me. I will clean it up one day, as soon as I get this ghost going. Unless I turn into the ghost from my wife's hands. Then it will really look like a ghost, won't it?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Deathtouch - yeah they were in the costume section at Target. Walmarts (aka Wallyworld to campers, aka Maulmart to haunters) selection has really been disappointing the last couple of years.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Ron, I also love your ghost. I see that the layering does indeed add the dimension people are looking for. My question is this....Where did you find or how did you make the head? It almost looks like an alien head but wow. That adds so much.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

I found it at a beauty supply store while on vacation in New Smyrna Beach Florida. I just draped the head with cheesecloth and added the eyes. Thant is about it.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I had time to work on my ghost a little bit. I got it a little more 3d. I need to learn to stick to one project and quit jumping around. I just to add a little to arms and body and trim her bangs a little, but she is almost there.


----------

